# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  من رو از پرداخت  90میلیون تومن نجات دهید

## drmoslem

دوستان من سال 92 فارغ اتحصیل دانشگاه دولتی شدم تمام واحد ها هم پاس کردم 
ولی هنوز مدرکم رو نگرفتم و تسویه حساب هم نکردم 
چون فارغ التحصیلان باید طبق قوانین حتی رتبه خوب هم بیارن برای تحصیل دوباره پول زیادی بدم مثلا پزشکی حدود 90 میلیون 
میشه بگم من انصراف میدم از رشته قبلی مدرک هم نمیخوام زحمت 4 ساله ام هم به جهنم تا حداقل پول ندم 
یکی منو کمک کنه
البته این مقدار دقیق پول  از دفترچه کنکور سال 93 مشخص شد قبل از اون مشخص نبود ولی فکر میکنم به علت هجوم داوطلبان لیسانس سدی جلو راهشون گذاشتن

----------


## Saeed735

چه رشته ای خوندی قبلا؟


الان برای چی میخوای ولش کنی؟

میخوای چه رشته ای رو در اینده بخونی؟

----------


## drmoslem

> چه رشته ای خوندی قبلا؟
> 
> 
> الان برای چی میخوای ولش کنی؟
> 
> میخوای چه رشته ای رو در اینده بخونی؟


من مهندسی دانشگاه صنعتی ارومیه 
بازار کار خیلی خرابه استخدامی هم که امیدی نیست آشنایی هم ندارم منو ببره سر کار،هر چی هم امتحان استخدامی دادم ردم کردن،  کلا اشتباه کردم رفتم خوندم 
مثلا پزشکی حدود 90 میلیون باید پول بدم 
راه حلی وجود نداره

----------


## Dr.Naser

> من مهندسی دانشگاه صنعتی ارومیه 
> بازار کار خیلی خرابه استخدامی هم که امیدی نیست آشنایی هم ندارم منو ببره سر کار،هر چی هم امتحان استخدامی دادم ردم کردن،  کلا اشتباه کردم رفتم خوندم 
> مثلا پزشکی حدود 90 میلیون باید پول بدم 
> راه حلی وجود نداره


داداش از رشته های ریاضی چه رشته هایی خوبه؟بازار کار و اینده ی خوبی داشته ها؟؟؟

----------


## drmoslem

> داداش از رشته های ریاضی چه رشته هایی خوبه؟بازار کار و اینده ی خوبی داشته ها؟؟؟


نظر من اینه بدترین رشته رو خونده باش آشنا داشته باش 
چه میدونم داداشت ،بابات ،قوم خویشت ،شرکتی چیزی داشته باشه سر کاری دانشگاه هم مهم نیست آزاد پیام نور غیر انتفاعی من به چشم دیدم 
ولی بهترین رشته رو خونده باش ولی...

----------


## Dr.Naser

از نظر اشنا.پارتی..اینجور چیزا مشکلی ندارم...همه جا برام کار میدن...فقط چه رشته ای بخونم که بهتره؟درامد..راحتی؟؟

----------


## drmoslem

> از نظر اشنا.پارتی..اینجور چیزا مشکلی ندارم...همه جا برام کار میدن...فقط چه رشته ای بخونم که بهتره؟درامد..راحتی؟؟


خوب خودت میدونی کارت میدن یه رشته ی آسون و اونی که علاقه داری بخون   چرا به خودت مثل ما درد سر بدی رشته سخت بخونی
بعد نگاه کن کدوم آشنا باهات بهتره و موقیت بهتری بهت میده همون رو بخون 
تو مهندسی ها صنایع از همه راحتر هست

----------


## Dr.Naser

من خودم دیپلم تجربی  دارم....وضع مدلم خرابه حدود12.41هستش...موندم چکار بکنم

----------


## ehsan7777777

سلام مهندس.....

خیلی چاکریم.....

به نظرم بهتره شماره تلفن مسئول آموزش رشته تون رو داخل دانشگاه گیر و بیاری و باهاش صحبت کنی...
بی شک اگه راهی وجود داشته ، قبل از همه ایشون باید مطلع باشن......

ضمنا خودت رو خیلی درگیر این حواشی نکن ، حالا که از خان دوم سربلند بیرون اومدی، فعلا فقط و فقط به کنکور فکر کن و آینده رو بسپار به خدا.....

به قول قدیمیا : ستون تا ستون فرجه .......

----------


## drmoslem

> من خودم دیپلم تجربی  دارم....وضع مدلم خرابه حدود12.41هستش...موندم چکار بکنم


اول به توانایی خودت در تست زدن نگاه کن ببین الان زیست و شیمی و...چند درصد میزنی ترازت تو آزمون ها چنده اگه ترازت خوبه رشته تجربی امتحان بده برا پزشکی و دندون 
میگن درسته آشنا ممکنه بهت کار بده ولی بعدا ازت توقع هم شاید داشته باشه و منت و...
ولی  تجربی آدم خودت هستی 
ولی اگه میبینی توانش رو نداری 
رقابت و قبولی تو رشته ریاضی به مراتب راحتر هست اون هم در این سال ها نه زمانی که من کنکور ریاضی دادم

----------


## Dr.Naser

> اول به توانایی خودت در تست زدن نگاه کن ببین الان زیست و شیمی و...چند درصد میزنی ترازت تو آزمون ها چنده اگه ترازت خوبه رشته تجربی امتحان بده برا پزشکی و دندون 
> 
> 
> میگن درسته آشنا ممکنه بهت کار بده ولی بعدا ازت توقع هم شاید داشته باشه و منت و...
> ولی  تجربی آدم خودت هستی 
> ولی اگه میبینی توانش رو نداری 
> رقابت و قبولی تو رشته ریاضی به مراتب راحتر هست اون هم در این سال ها نه زمانی که من کنکور ریاضی دادم


من تو درس زیست مشکل دارم....
میتونم خودم تو رشته ی ریاضی عمومی ها را بالای 50 درصد و ریاضی را 200به بالا و فیزیک و شیمی هم 30 به بالا بزنم....
کلا تو محاسبات این ها مشکلی ندارم.علاقه دارم

----------


## drmoslem

> سلام مهندس.....
> 
> خیلی چاکریم.....
> 
> به نظرم بهتره شماره تلفن مسئول آموزش رشته تون رو داخل دانشگاه گیر و بیاری و باهاش صحبت کنی...
> بی شک اگه راهی وجود داشته ، قبل از همه ایشون باید مطلع باشن......
> 
> ضمنا خودت رو خیلی درگیر این حواشی نکن ، حالا که از خان دوم سربلند بیرون اومدی، فعلا فقط و فقط به کنکور فکر کن و آینده رو بسپار به خدا.....
> 
> به قول قدیمیا : ستون تا ستون فرجه .......


حافظ مکن شکایت گر وصل دوست خواهی .....زین بیشتر بباید بر هجرت احتمالی

----------


## drmoslem

> من تو درس زیست مشکل دارم....
> میتونم خودم تو رشته ی ریاضی عمومی ها را بالای 50 درصد و ریاضی را 200به بالا و فیزیک و شیمی هم 30 به بالا بزنم....
> کلا تو محاسبات این ها مشکلی ندارم.علاقه دارم


عجله تصمیم نگیر اول برو با همون هایی که فکر میکنی کارت میدن صحبت کن مطمئن شدی و علاقه داشته رشته ریاضی یا هر رشته ی دیگه هم مد نظر داری خوبه و قبولیش هم تو این سالها از تجربی راحتر هست چون تعداد داوطلبان تجربی واقعا بالاست و رقابت سنگینی دارن 
اتفاقا از نظر من رشته های ریاضی خیلی  زیباست ولی علمی که نشه فایده ای رسوند و کار کرد و پولی دراورد مفت هم نمیزه چون فردای روزگار میخوای تشکیل زندگی بدی

----------


## ehsan7777777

> حافظ مکن شکایت گر وصل دوست خواهی .....زین بیشتر بباید بر هجرت احتمالی



*شیرین ننماید به دهانش شکر وصل 

آن را که فلک زهر جدایی نچشاند*

----------


## ehsan7777777

می تونی مثلا بری ، و یه پولی به یه هکر کاربلد بدی تا اسمتو از داخل سیستم فارغ التحصیلای وزارت علوم delete کنه......

ولی خوب ..... همچین یه نمه ریسک داره دیگه......!!!!!!

----------


## drmoslem

> می تونی مثلا بری ، و یه پولی به یه هکر کاربلد بدی تا اسمتو از داخل سیستم فارغ التحصیلای وزارت علوم delete کنه......
> 
> ولی خوب ..... همچین یه نمه ریسک داره دیگه......!!!!!!


اگه بشه عالیه 
ولی ممکنه این هکره لو بره بعدا منو هم لو بده ...
ایران هم که اطلاعاتش قویه ...بعد زندان و ...معتادی و....

----------


## ciiiin

چیزی که من پیگیر شرایط مشابهی این برای شخصی بودم ,اگر توقسمت فارغ التحصیل هنوز اسمتون نرفته باشه میشه خیلی کارها کرد ولی اگر تومراحل فارغ التحصیلی باشین نمیشه 

که این روهم میشه هم ازطریق شناسه دانشجویی تو سایت دانشگاه فهمید هم ازآموزش دانشگاه.

----------


## lily7

> چیزی که من پیگیر شرایط مشابهی این برای شخصی بودم ,اگر توقسمت فارغ التحصیل هنوز اسمتون نرفته باشه میشه خیلی کارها کرد ولی اگر تومراحل فارغ التحصیلی باشین نمیشه 
> 
> که این روهم میشه هم ازطریق شناسه دانشجویی تو سایت دانشگاه فهمید هم ازآموزش دانشگاه.


بله اگه تمام درسها رو پاس کردی احتمالا گروه پرونده رو برای کارهای فارغ التحصیلی فرستاده
ولی حتی اگه یه درس پاس نکرده داشته باشی شانس اوردی

----------


## par.rah

استدلالشون واسه اینکه پول میگیرن اینه که 4 سال از امکانات رایگان دانشگاه دولتی استفاده کردی خب..یعنی چی مدرک نمیخوام، اونا خرج که کردن واسشون چه فرقی داره مدرک بدن یا نه

اما تا اونجایی که من شندیم 90 میلیون هم نمیشه ، من ترمی 2 تومن اینا شنیدم

----------


## drmoslem

> استدلالشون واسه اینکه پول میگیرن اینه که 4 سال از امکانات رایگان دانشگاه دولتی استفاده کردی خب..یعنی چی مدرک نمیخوام، اونا خرج که کردن واسشون چه فرقی داره مدرک بدن یا نه
> 
> اما تا اونجایی که من شندیم 90 میلیون هم نمیشه ، من ترمی 2 تومن اینا شنیدم


بخشید اینو میگم خیلی حرفتون خنده دار بود چرا 
هدف دانشگاه چیه اموزش افراد لایق برای کار ؟
خوب وقتی جامعه برای یه فرد بنا به دلایلی نمیتونه کار داشته باشه وزارت علوم خیلی بی جا کرده بیش از ظرفیت نیاز دانشجو میگیره شما که این همه روشن فکر هستی  یه سر به امار و ارقام بیکار ها و فارغ التحصیلان دانشگاه های نگاه بنداز بعد برنامه های دولت رو ببین و..بعد بیا نظر بده 
 کدوم فرد حاضر هست بهترین سالهای عمرش رو بره دانشگاه خرج هم بکنه بعد بیکار باشه 
من دوست داشتم خود شما شرایط مثل من رو داشتین اون وقت چی میگفتین 
بعد کی گفته 2 میلیون مدرک برات بیارم؟

----------


## par.rah

> بخشید اینو میگم خیلی حرفتون خنده دار بود چرا 
> هدف دانشگاه چیه اموزش افراد لایق برای کار ؟
> خوب وقتی جامعه برای یه فرد بنا به دلایلی نمیتونه کار داشته باشه وزارت علوم خیلی بی جا کرده بیش از ظرفیت نیاز دانشجو میگیره شما که این همه روشن فکر هستی  یه سر به امار و ارقام بیکار ها و فارغ التحصیلان دانشگاه های نگاه بنداز بعد برنامه های دولت رو ببین و..بعد بیا نظر بده 
>  کدوم فرد حاضر هست بهترین سالهای عمرش رو بره دانشگاه خرج هم بکنه بعد بیکار باشه 
> من دوست داشتم خود شما شرایط مثل من رو داشتین اون وقت چی میگفتین 
> بعد کی گفته 2 میلیون مدرک برات بیارم؟



عزیزم، کی به فکر مردم هستش؟؟  
کلی آدم فارغ التحصیل از شریف هم الان بیکارن!
من صرفا گفتم علت اینکه پول میگیرن اینه که هر فرد یک بار باید از امکانات آموزشی رایگان کشور استفاده کنه
من  گفتم کسی که مثلا لیسانس داره اگه بخواد پزشکی دولتی بخونه، ترمی 2 میلیون  تومن باید پول بده یعنی شاید مجموعا حدود 30 میلیون تومن

----------


## m.a_935267

سلام
من ورودی ۹۴ هستم قبلا برق شبانه بودم
من شهریه نمیدم ولی دوستم داره ترمی ۷ تمن شهریه میده چون روزانه بوده
به دیوان عدالت هم شکایت داده پروندش در دست بررسیه
تنها راه شهربه ندادن همون شکایته به نظرم

درضمن این شهریه خیلی زوره! ترمی ۷ تمن کم نیست که! فوقش کارشناسی دولت برای این نفر ۲۰تمن هزینه کرده چرا باید ۹۰ تمن ازش پول بخوان?!

----------


## drmoslem

> عزیزم، کی به فکر مردم هستش؟؟  
> کلی آدم فارغ التحصیل از شریف هم الان بیکارن!
> من صرفا گفتم علت اینکه پول میگیرن اینه که هر فرد یک بار باید از امکانات آموزشی رایگان کشور استفاده کنه
> من  گفتم کسی که مثلا لیسانس داره اگه بخواد پزشکی دولتی بخونه، ترمی 2 میلیون  تومن باید پول بده یعنی شاید مجموعا حدود 30 میلیون تومن


حرف شما صحیح درصورتی که ورارت علوم کارش رو درست انجام داده باشه 
موقه اونها حق دارن از من پول بگیرن که کار باشه یا من سر کار باشم با اموزش اونها یعنی اموزش اونها برای من فایده ای داشته نه الان بدتر اونها به من ضربه زدن من طلب کار اونها هستم 
الان بهترین سالهای عمرم رو گرفتن بعد دوباره برگشتم به 18 سالگی عقب گرد بعد باید پول هم بدن شما راه دیگه ای داری 
شغل آزاد : من رفتم پی اون سرمایه نداری باید وام بگیری نیاز به سه تا ضامن با سود بانکی زیاد و شغلی که اصلا نیاز به سواد دانشگاهی نداشته  و اموزش اونها اصلا بدرد من نخورده 
اخرش هم شاید برشکست و ضامن هم الکی که نمیاد یه مقداری از پول رو میخواد پروانه ثبت هم پول میخواد دیگه از پوله هیچی نمیمونه اخرش سر از زندان در میاری

----------


## m.a_935267

> عزیزم، کی به فکر مردم هستش؟؟  
> کلی آدم فارغ التحصیل از شریف هم الان بیکارن!
> من صرفا گفتم علت اینکه پول میگیرن اینه که هر فرد یک بار باید از امکانات آموزشی رایگان کشور استفاده کنه
> من  گفتم کسی که مثلا لیسانس داره اگه بخواد پزشکی دولتی بخونه، ترمی 2 میلیون  تومن باید پول بده یعنی شاید مجموعا حدود 30 میلیون تومن


اقا ترمی ۲ تومن نیست!
ترمی ۷ تمنه برای دندون
ترمی ۶ تومنم برای پزشکی و داروو

----------


## drmoslem

> سلام
> من ورودی ۹۴ هستم قبلا برق شبانه بودم
> من شهریه نمیدم ولی دوستم داره ترمی ۷ تمن شهریه میده چون روزانه بوده
> به دیوان عدالت هم شکایت داده پروندش در دست بررسیه
> تنها راه شهربه ندادن همون شکایته به نظرم
> 
> درضمن این شهریه خیلی زوره! ترمی ۷ تمن کم نیست که! فوقش کارشناسی دولت برای این نفر ۲۰تمن هزینه کرده چرا باید ۹۰ تمن ازش پول بخوان?!


تبریک میگم بهتون دندانپزشکی 
راه سختی رو پشت سر گذاشتی

----------


## m.a_935267

> تبریک میگم بهتون دندانپزشکی 
> راه سختی رو پشت سر گذاشتی


خیلی ممنون
تو بخون فوقش ازاد میری دیگه

----------


## aCe

> خیلی ممنون
> تو بخون فوقش ازاد میری دیگه


دادا این آزادی که میگی پذیرشش از کنکور سراسری ـه ؟ اگه آره چرا توی نتایج ـی که میزنن فقط  روزانه و سراسری هست و هیچ اثری از اینا نیست؟  :Y (475):

----------

